# Randy Paterson is selling everything! I hope someone can take advantage of this sale.



## xalky (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I was just looking on YouTube  and there's a guy by the name of Randy Paterson that is selling his entire shop. An amazing collection of machinery and machine tools , you name it, it's probably there and it's all gotta go. 

I'm broke!, or I'd be taking a ride down there myself. It's only about a 3 1/2 hour drive for me.

check out the video.


----------



## richl (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice, I'm heading down the Shenandoah valley next week to south Carolina, only a few hours out of my way. He seems to have ... err.... well, everything
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow, has he got STUFF! If only I had the time and the money...


----------



## middle.road (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm not looking, I'm not looking, I'm not looking, I'm not looking...... Must _not_ click.
Devil get behind me.

(therapy is working)

EDIT #1 - Still resisting. Slight shaking & uncontrolled reflex twitches in mouse finger.
Oh but for some discretionary budget funds...

EDIT #2 - This is getting tough, temptation is getting into the red zone.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 20, 2017)

OK, who got into my YouTube?  
Browsed to YouTube to find a video for a problem in the shop and this was waiting in my Notifications:


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 21, 2017)

It's no problem resisting when your monies all gone and then some for the next 10 years.


----------



## Fortis64 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm glad I live across the pond ,that would've have been so much of a temptation not to go and have a look at least


----------



## richl (Dec 22, 2017)

It's been a fun adventure working my way down here, a straight drive here is probably 11-12 hours. I started Sunday, went to Gettysburg, Luray caverns, skyline drive, blue ridge parkway, Cherokee. Hiked and bicycles some... 
Now, I am less than 30 minutes away, I'll spend the night here, than take a drive to Randy place tomorrow,  it will probably be a crazy place with people rummaging for whatever they can get find... but I like digging thru old machinist tools, so I'm going to win no matter what happens.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## bl00 (Dec 22, 2017)

No way is all that stuff getting sold in a month.  Someone local should find the landlord or new owner and offer them $100 in exchange for cleaning the place out.  The new owner/landlord gets a clean warehouse and you get a lifetime of projects.  Win-Win.  Better that than it all going in a dumpster.


----------



## richl (Dec 22, 2017)

My guess is a tool dealer will come in and buy everything. Might have already done this, I'll find out tomorrow. I doubt much is gonna get thrown away.


----------



## bl00 (Dec 22, 2017)

Rich, are you taking requests?  I see a few things I'd like, ranging from medium to very small sized.


----------



## richl (Dec 22, 2017)

I might be able to help... I am heading to Savanah and charleston afterwards and will be out of reach for maybe 2-3 weeks afterward, so if I do pick up some things, you will not see them very soon.
The other is, I am not sure what I am going to find when I contact randy tomorrow, meaning, be flexible, I sure am.
Mostly what I am hoping for are fixtures, small surface plate or 2, reamers possibly some medium sized items... I am driving an equinox suv,  I have most the back filled with camera equipment and luggage.... so room is somewhat limited. There are many things that are large and wonderful I'd luv to get... I don't have the room, and toting a trailer around for a couple to 3 weeks is not an option...

So what are you Thinking?


----------



## bl00 (Dec 22, 2017)

Small stuff:  any 4 jaw chuck in the 3-5 inch range that takes a back plate.  It doesn't matter if it actually has the back plate because I'll have to make one in an odd size anyway.    MNTB 30 tooling.  

Bigger stuff that I will assume you won't have space for, but here it is anyway :  Any of the Diacro type benders or the finger brake.

Thanks!  I'll PM you my cell number in case something works out and you need to call/text.  If not that's ok too.  I wasn't going to drive down there, so I have no expectations.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 25, 2017)

Ah, gimme a break gang! I broke down and started watching it, after all it is Christmas... 
He's only 3.5 hours away from me!!! For some reason I had the impression he up north somewhere.
Oh my, oh my - decisions, decisions. Better-Half will be out of town visiting her Kids, so. . .

Just watched it all the way through - twice.
Might have to seriously consider a road trip this week.


----------



## richl (Dec 25, 2017)

middle.road said:


> Ah, gimme a break gang! I broke down and started watching it, after all it is Christmas...
> He's only 3.5 hours away from me!!! For some reason I had the impression he up north somewhere.
> Oh my, oh my - decisions, decisions. Better-Half will be out of town visiting her Kids, so. . .
> 
> ...


Call him and schedule a time, he will not be there everyday, and has limited hours. Still lots of stuff as of sat. Around 2pm


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2017)

middle.road said:


> Ah, gimme a break gang! I broke down and started watching it, after all it is Christmas...
> He's only 3.5 hours away from me!!! For some reason I had the impression he up north somewhere.
> Oh my, oh my - decisions, decisions. Better-Half will be out of town visiting her Kids, so. . .
> 
> ...



Go for it! Afterall, you only live once!


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 25, 2017)

richl said:


> Call him and schedule a time, he will not be there everyday, and has limited hours. Still lots of stuff as of sat. Around 2pm



How about telling us what you picked up.   If only I were closer, then again perhaps the wallet damage would be too much........


----------



## richl (Dec 25, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> How about telling us what you picked up.   If only I were closer, then again perhaps the wallet damage would be too much........


I got there with 600.00, I was anxious to give it to him... I left with 600.00. Meaning, I did not purchase snything. He does not live at his shop, about 60 miles away, so I waited nearly 3 hours for him to get there... Than after an hour he left again... I cut my losses there and left right behind him.

Awesome place, he has a bunch of stuff, are you into firearms, he had something like 50 or more barrels there, drill bits all over the place. I saw a bunch in the 1"-1 1/2", and some bigger. His machines were old but they all looked clean and we'll taken care of. Reamers? Boxes of them, sizes like the drills some very large reamers. I saw a few boxes full of them. 
Taper 30 and taper 40 tooling, all ericksons 
Bunch of other stuff.

Call ahead and schedule with him, he seems like a great guy, just be prepared to haggle, and if other people are there,  don't let him leave! It's not easy getting him back


----------



## middle.road (Dec 25, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Go for it! Afterall, you only live once!


You're not helping my 'budgetary' restraint effort!


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 25, 2017)

richl said:


> I got there with 600.00, I was anxious to give it to him... I left with 600.00.



Wow, I was not expecting to read you did not get anything.   I can appreciate the frustration of waiting 3 hours after the distance you drove to get to the place.


----------



## richl (Dec 26, 2017)

It's was a side trip. I did not take me too far out of my way...
Believe as you want, feel as you want... It's what I did.


----------



## Bill Kahn (Dec 26, 2017)

richl said:


> I got there with 600.00, I was anxious to give it to him... I left with 600.00. Meaning, I did not purchase snything. He does not live at his shop, about 60 miles away, so I waited nearly 3 hours for him to get there... Than after an hour he left again... I cut my losses there and left right behind him.
> 
> Awesome place, he has a bunch of stuff, are you into firearms, he had something like 50 or more barrels there, drill bits all over the place. I saw a bunch in the 1"-1 1/2", and some bigger. His machines were old but they all looked clean and we'll taken care of. Reamers? Boxes of them, sizes like the drills some very large reamers. I saw a few boxes full of them.
> Taper 30 and taper 40 tooling, all ericksons
> ...



I got there with $400 cash.  Left two hours later with $400 cash.  What I wanted to buy he did not want to sell. Was not a question of haggling.  Just not for sale.  But nice trip.  And nice fellow.

So, like everything, buyer beware.  For the cognoscenti there may be something there, but it is along ways to go.  He did say I could ask him if he had something specific, but for me typically one goes to a garage sale like this with more of a happenstance than a planful sense.

-Bill


----------



## richl (Dec 26, 2017)

I kept wondering if it was me. I would make a pile of stuff, he would come by and take stuff off the pile lol 
He is going to have a big problem at the end of january.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2017)

richl said:


> I kept wondering if it was me. I would make a pile of stuff, he would come by and take stuff off the pile lol
> He is going to have a big problem at the end of january.


Yep, it sounds like it's not worth the time or effort to travel there.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 26, 2017)

I had a colleague who once said "if they get that faraway look in their eyes when they are talking about the item in question, it's time to walk away".


----------



## middle.road (Dec 27, 2017)

/me thinks I'll be holding off. Let's check back at the end of January...

I saw a couple of items I would really like to have, but if I'm to make an 8-hour road trip. . .


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 27, 2017)

I went to a similar "Entire shop contents must go! " sale, a couple of years ago. The owner was in his 80's and had his son-in-law there to "help" There was no pricing on anything, and every time I asked about a particular item, there was at least 5 long minutes of humming and hawing, and then an exorbitant price was placed upon the item that was so far beyond haggling, that I eventually gave up and went home with no money spent. 

I think that what happens is, the owner, who is still present, is having a real hard time seeing his life's work being sold off, and has a sentimental value attached to the tools and equipment.

In the case of the sale that I went to, I later saw all of his lathes and milling machines on the local Kijiji ads for at least 4 times what they were worth. I don't imagine that he sold much.

Brian


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 27, 2017)

YUPP sounds like he really don't want to sell but would rather get next to nothing than a reasonable offer. . No way with all that is it going to sell if he won't let go. But in some ways I empathize with him he paid good money for it. He should get a good auctioneer with online bids . He 'll get more back.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear it sounds much like an Erector set buddy of mine who passed away 18 months ago.  He went off his chemo in March, 2016 and was given 6 months.  An antique shop/auctioneer buddy of his took a truck load of stuff to our national club show in Chicago in July, 2016.  I went out in the parking lot to look at the stuff to give him some rough prices.  Told him that he would see around 90 tables of Erector set stuff with 85 of them with items for sale; real buyer's market as almost every one is selling.  I mentioned he'd probably have a 1928 No. 7 1/2 White truck set that my buddy valued at $600.  I knew the set well as I'd carried it to shows for him since 2004.  On a good day it'd bring $300, but was worth more like $200.  He brought in a bunch of stuff and was asking my buddy's sky-high prices . . . and he took almost everything home.

Frankly, nothing against Randy but sounds like he just isn't ready to sell yet.  I had the same problem trying to pry some stuff out of my buddies hands and finally gave up.  I'd show him what identical or even better stuff was selling for on eBay, but he still held to his 2 - 3 times market prices.  Unfortunately for his widow, he died with more stuff than any one man should own.  His kids ended up selling it to a large toy dealer in one lot for about half of market price.  It's now starting to show up on eBay under seller "5344" and is going for current market prices.  Same thing will happen with Randy's stuff, just hope it's decades from now.

Bruce


----------



## xalky (Dec 30, 2017)

Geez guys... I'm almost sorry I mentioned it now.  You gotta wonder why someone would say everything has to go and then they won't let anything go. You see it a lot on "American Pickers" , the show. People call them to get rid of stuff and then when they get there , they can't buy anything. Sad! I guess it's a symptom of the collectors disease.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 30, 2017)

You guys won't have that problem at my place when I die.  Just bring a big truck!  Cash optional!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 30, 2017)

No need to be sorry. Perhaps we'll check back towards the end of January. 
Maybe it'll just end up all going to auction sometime in the future.
That would be a PiTA to organize into a auction.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 30, 2017)

xalky said:


> Geez guys... I'm almost sorry I mentioned it now.  You gotta wonder why someone would say everything has to go and then they won't let anything go. You see it a lot on "American Pickers" , the show. People call them to get rid of stuff and then when they get there , they can't buy anything. Sad! I guess it's a symptom of the collectors disease.


I call it hoarders disease, not collectors disease. I have some tools that have a sentimental value from my dad.
But if I were unable to continue to have my space, I would not hesitate to unload all but the most basic / useful tools.


----------

